# Pegasus Models Galaxy Quest models are cool!



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I went to a local comic book shop today in N.Y.C. which sells toys and models. I looked at what they had in Star Trek models and their selection was o.k. but not too outstanding. Also everything they had in stock I own several times over. What did catch my attention was the Pegasus Galaxy Quest kits. I bought the Spaceship from the movie. I have never seen the movie but will since I bought the model. I like the model. Pegasus did a very nice job on the detail and the clear parts are molded in clear blue. I will build and have a good time with this kit. I have checked several area stores and the Playmates 2009 Enterprise Toy is dissapearing from store shelves. I'm sure if I look hard enough I'll find one. By the way Pegasus Hobbies would be a great company to produce Star Trek kits if they could. They make Good Stuff, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Run, do not walk, and watch Galaxy Quest! Great movie.

The kits are excellent, too.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Galaxy Quest on DVD can be found in the $5 bins at Walmarts across the USA.

Larry


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I went to a local comic book shop today in N.Y.C. which sells toys and models. I looked at what they had in Star Trek models and their selection was o.k. but not too outstanding. Also everything they had in stock I own several times over. What did catch my attention was the Pegasus Galaxy Quest kits. I bought the Spaceship from the movie. I have never seen the movie but will since I bought the model. I like the model. Pegasus did a very nice job on the detail and the clear parts are molded in clear blue. I will build and have a good time with this kit. I have checked several area stores and the Playmates 2009 Enterprise Toy is dissapearing from store shelves. I'm sure if I look hard enough I'll find one. By the way Pegasus Hobbies would be a great company to produce Star Trek kits if they could. They make Good Stuff, Guy Schlicter.


Big Lots stores here in Washington State would be glad to sell you all of the 2009 J.J.Prise toys they have. Just as an example; my neighborhood store has 24 feet of side counter shelves full of them, and figures, communicators, phasers, etc. Store manager says he wished he could scrap them, but corporate forced the shipment from the warehouse, he was left with no choice but to fill the shelves with them, even though he can't sell them. He has had them for six months and has sold NONE of the TREK merchandise.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Run, do not walk, and watch Galaxy Quest! Great movie.
> 
> The kits are excellent, too.





LGFugate said:


> Galaxy Quest on DVD can be found in the $5 bins at Walmarts across the USA.
> 
> Larry


Yes, I heartily agree. You MUST see this movie. It's a lot of fun, especially for die-hard Trek fans. 

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SJF said:


> Yes, I heartily agree, Lloyd. You MUST see this movie. It's a lot of fun, especially for die-hard Trek fans.
> 
> Sean


Especially those fans who can laugh at themselves (or, if they're in denial, laugh at "those other people" they've met at conventions).


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I plan to get the equipment kit and put the VooDoo FX light kit inside. I saw the thing built up and lit and it looks like (better than) the movie prop. Virtually identical light effect in the unit. Toward the middle bottom of the online shop page. Video included.
Here:
http://voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> Galaxy Quest on DVD can be found in the $5 bins at Walmarts across the USA.
> 
> Larry


By Grapthars' hammer.......WHAT A SAVINGS!! :tongue::wave:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Galaxy Quest is, without any doubt, the best Trek movie ever made.




:tongue:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Probably the best Tim Allen flick yet.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

"Never give up....Never surrender!"


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Especially those fans who can laugh at themselves (or, if they're in denial, laugh at "those other people" they've met at conventions).


Very good point. :thumbsup:

And Guy, my apologies for referring to you by the wrong name in a previous post. :freak:

Reading this thread makes me want to see the movie again. 

Sean


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

When I was at the Star trek Convention in Las Vegas a few years ago I walked by a woman being interviewed by a reporter. He asked her if she liked "Galaxy Quest"and she replied, "Oh no! They were making fun of Star Trek!" 

If you can't laugh at yourself- you're WAY too serious.:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Scorpitat said:


> By Grapthars' hammer.......WHAT A SAVINGS!! :tongue::wave:


Exactly! LOL!:lol:


----------



## faefrost (May 10, 2011)

Yeah if you are a Star Trek fan Galaxy Quest is the perfect movie. Sort of the ultimate Star Trek fan fiction turned into an A list comedy scifi movie.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a HUGE Galaxy Quest fan!! I've watched the movie probably 100 times!! (no lie!) I'm also a Tim Allen fan....go figure...car guy...like me....

Heres the pistol and Vox I did a few months back, working on the ship....
I made my own lighting for the phaser, not too hard..... I'm also lighting the ship, which is not as easy, not much room to work with. I had a friend resin cast some parts for me in clear to use in the lighting, he was ready to kill me!!










Yes, I know theres no view screen in the communicators in the movie, but I couldn't resist sticking the aliens in it!! They are hilarious!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tim- you actually _like_ that movie????

 Just kidding, I own it & watch it every so often w/my Son; we're both fans. Even my Wife likes it. Do you have a beryllium sphere?


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's funny seeing Alan Rickman do the "Alan Rickman thing" in a context other than HP.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

What a great, fun movie. Imagine, a film without swearing, hmmmm.
Even the DVD cover has Sigorney Weaver's cleavage upstaging Rickman and Allen. Be still my heart.
But the scene where the crew sees the real Protector for the first time had me in tears. Much like ST:TM.
Come on Pegasus. How's about a 18" Serenity?
Bruce


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

btbrush said:


> Come on Pegasus. How's about a 18" Serenity?


I'm with Bruce!!!
My tiny scratch one just don't do it...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Loved _Galaxy Quest_! Like many old time trek modellers I totally identified with that kid who'd built the _Protector_ many times over.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I totally identified with that kid who'd built the _Protector_ many times over.


LOL, yeah, that's me in my teens... :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Did any of you see the "R" rated version? Funnier fowl language, n stuff.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Never knew one existed...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Tim- you actually _like_ that movie????
> 
> Just kidding, I own it & watch it every so often w/my Son; we're both fans. Even my Wife likes it. Do you have a beryllium sphere?


Do they make one??!!! LOL. I wasn't aware......?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Y3a said:


> Did any of you see the "R" rated version? Funnier fowl language, n stuff.


Where would one locate this? Is that for real?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I didn't know they had one with bird language.

Funny the stuff you never hear about  Great movie!!

Tib


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I grabbed a quick shot of this today. This is a Tim Allen autographed photo of the whole crew! I got this for $35.00 last year, and I really love it!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

By Grapthar's Hammer- what a savings.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Chrisisall,
Cool lttle model! Where'd you find the Serenity logo? I want to blow it up and put it on the side of my mobile home to let the neighbors know a sci-fi model geek lurks within.
Bruce


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

You might consider typing "Serenity logo Firefly" into Google images, and that would give you a few choices. :dude:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That logo is on my Tshirt! That Serenity I made in a hour out of Sculpey clay, just for fun.


----------



## Taggart (Oct 27, 2010)

Tim Nolan said:


> I'm a HUGE Galaxy Quest fan!! I've watched the movie probably 100 times!! (no lie!)


With this being such a great movie, I don't understand why they didn't do more with it. There's just so much more they could of done with it.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

nautilusnut said:


> When I was at the Star trek Convention in Las Vegas a few years ago I walked by a woman being interviewed by a reporter. He asked her if she liked "Galaxy Quest"and she replied, "Oh no! They were making fun of Star Trek!"
> 
> If you can't laugh at yourself- you're WAY too serious.:lol:


Which is why I absolutely love Mel Brooks movies. There was a similar interview, or at least a few comments, about Space Balls from Harrison Ford and Carrie Fisher, and they both loved it. Two of my favorite lines, "We've gone plaid!" and "Your schwarz is bigger than mine!" OT - Galaxy Quest is classic stuff! I have the kit floating around somewhere, but I'll probably end up selling it (hint, hint...)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Plus: In Galaxy Quest we got to see the fight with the rock creature that was missing from Final Frontier.:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just watched it again today. Saw only one point that they voice-overed Sigourney's expletive. Got to get the DVD. Does it have extras and maybe a blooper reel?
Disco, PM me if you're gonna sell your NSEA Protector.
Bruce


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Got to get the DVD. Does it have extras and maybe a blooper reel?


I recommend the Deluxe Edition, which has extras that include deleted scenes. But no bloopers regardless of which version you get.

I love _Galaxy Quest_. The writing, the casting, the story, the effects, etc., were spot on; it was both a parody of and an homage to the Star Trek phenomenon. In my opinion, any Trek fan who was offended or upset by _Galaxy Quest_ is taking themselves _way_ too seriously.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's classic!:thumbsup:


----------

